# What size rod and reel do you use for grass flats?



## TysonC

Im interested to hear what gear everybody uses for sight fishing and general flats duty. This is because I think my rods are too heavy and just checking if I should just invest in something new.

I currently use two different penn battle 2’s with 3000 size reels and the standard 7 foot ml rods that come with the combo. They feel a bit heavy to me and I’m wondering if I should downsize both rod and reel, or maybe just bet a better/lighter/shorter rod to pair with the reels. Thoughts?


----------



## dbrady784

I live in texas and don't have any snook. so only catching redfish, trout, and flounder i use a 1000 stradic on a light action rod. it makes for good fun and paired with 8lb braid can cast an 1/8oz jighead into the horizon. try it out


----------



## Smackdaddy53

dbrady784 said:


> I live in texas and don't have any snook. so only catching redfish, trout, and flounder i use a 1000 stradic on a light action rod. it makes for good fun and paired with 8lb braid can cast an 1/8oz jighead into the horizon. try it out


We have snook down south.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

8' Falcon with a 2500 sized BG reel lined with 10 lb braid.


----------



## NativeBone

7' Star Rod and Penn Slammer III 3500


----------



## Indy

8’ St.Croix avid inshore rod with 3000 Stradic ci4 reel with 15lb braid.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

6’4” Zephyr Cove Custom medium power extra fast action casting rod with a Lew’s Custom Inshore reel, 20# Sufix832 and Diawa J-BraidX8 with a 20# Big Game clear mono leader about 4-5’


----------



## krash

7' Rods,, I have and use an assortment Star Plasma, Falcon Coastal, Shimano Terramar
3000 & 4000 size Shimano Stradic, CI4+, Symetre, and Saro's reels spooled with 10 to 20 # braid attached to 15-25# fluro leader.

My go to everyday setups are a 7' Star Plasma with Stradic 3000 series and 10# braid for sight fishing BoneFish or Permit with soft plastic DOA shrimp or crabs, and a 7' Star Plasma with 4000 CI4+ and 15# braid for everything else I see tossing a Spook Jr. A third alternative if going to bg Snook or Tarpon territory is 7' Star Plasma with Stradic 4000 and 20# braid.


----------



## Zika

Shimano CI4+ 3000s mounted on Loomis E6X Inshore ML 7'6" extra fast spinners for DOA shrimp, Aqua Dream spoons, jigs and jerk baits.

Shimano Chronarch 151HG baitcaster on E6X medium-light moderately fast rod for plugs.

Reels are super light for comfortable casting all day long. Rods are rated for 6-12 pound test and I use Power Pro Super 8 Slick 10-pound line. More than enough backbone and line capacity to handle most everything I encounter but light enough to make all catches sporting.


----------



## f86sabjf

Penn conflict’s in 2500,3000&4000 sizes paired with Bull Bay rods 7’0ml and a 7’6 ml the 4000 is on a medium heavy 7’2


----------



## Chasntuna

I use a 7' medium light custom I built and Quantum Traxx 1500 with 10# braid.


----------



## CPurvis

I have a mixed bag of brands. But the all consist of a 6'8 - 7'0 med. action spinning rods paired with a 2500 reel loaded with 10lb braid. I have caught some big bull reds with this set up with no problem.


----------



## SomaliPirate

7' MF Loomis Greenwater with a Stradic 3000 for trout.
7'6" Croix Avid inshore with a Sustain 4000 for snook or big reds.
For reasons unknown, seems like all of my biggest fish come on the lighter rod. A couple of years ago I actually landed a 39" snook on that trout rod with a 15lb fluoro leader. Living proof that it's better to be lucky than good.


----------



## Jred

dbrady784 said:


> I live in texas and don't have any snook. so only catching redfish, trout, and flounder i use a 1000 stradic on a light action rod. it makes for good fun and paired with 8lb braid can cast an 1/8oz jighead into the horizon. try it out


I've caught snook in Freeport just FYI


----------



## Rick hambric

Mostly an 8wt with my Everglades. When it’s just too windy or I’m wanting to cover lots of new water, it’s a 7-6 St. Croix sciii custom with a upgraded 13 concept c.


----------



## BadKnotGuy

I use a 3000 size Shimano reel just because weight wise they don't carry much more than a 2500. I think they use the same size frame. I like the 3000 because I fish the keys occasionally and could connect with a bone (still waiting). I build my own rods and usually like something 7'6" with a 3rd+ gen graphite if you are looking for light, crisp feel. I also have gone over to micro guides. Ti Microwaves or Fuji KL-Hs make for a rod that feels incredibly light. The usual water I fish is snook country and even a M or MH rod that can stop a snook from going in the bushes will feel really light when built this way. I should say sometimes stop a snook from going in the bushes.... every now and then when you get a true big girl on the other end of the line well....


----------



## Cam

Up until recently I used a 2500 or 3000 sized reel with a 7' medium action rod. Now I roll with a Cabo 40 on a medium heavy 7'. We have hooked into one too many monsters to run light. Nothing like fishing in a trout flat when the tarpon start rolling.

The weight difference between that setup and a quality 3000 is about 5oz.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Cam said:


> Up until recently I used a 2500 or 3000 sized reel with a 7' medium action rod. Now I roll with a Cabo 40 on a medium heavy 7'. We have hooked into one too many monsters to run light. Nothing like fishing in a trout flat when the tarpon start rolling.
> 
> The weight difference between that setup and a quality 3000 is about 5oz.


You mean 0.5ozs?


----------



## perrymcfly

7'6" St. Croix Mojo Inshore with Shimano Nasci 2500 with 10# braid


----------



## Zika

The Shimano 2500 and 3000 reel bodies are the same size. The 3000 spools are a little larger for more line capacity.


----------



## TimPappy

Rod Falcon Cara 4177 (squirrel tail) paired with Shimano Sustain 3000...Falcon Cara 4177 bait caster with lews speed spool for top water. But I'm trying to ween myself to 100% fly fishing. 10lb powerpro for line on spinning.


----------



## Cam

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You mean 0.5ozs?


A light 3000 or even some 4000 reels are easily 5oz lighter than a Cabo 40. Very few of them are as well built and virtually none of them can handle big fish like a Cabo 40.

The Cabo to me is the perfect mid-sized spinner. Small enough to cast for a while, designed to handle 50+ lb game fish, excellent engineering and relatively affordable at $150. It cannot compete with a Stradic Ci4+ 4000 in weight (about 5oz difference) but the Stradic isn't as durable and is difficult to find under $200. It is unlikely a big ole tarpon will spool a Cabo 40 although I have seen one give a 60 a run for its money.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Cam said:


> A light 3000 or even some 4000 reels are easily 5oz lighter than a Cabo 40. Very few of them are as well built and virtually none of them can handle big fish like a Cabo 40.
> 
> The Cabo to me is the perfect mid-sized spinner. Small enough to cast for a while, designed to handle 50+ lb game fish, excellent engineering and relatively affordable at $150. It cannot compete with a Stradic Ci4+ 4000 in weight (about 5oz difference) but the Stradic isn't as durable and is difficult to find under $200. It is unlikely a big ole tarpon will spool a Cabo 40 although I have seen one give a 60 a run for its money.


Dang! I was thinking a Cabo 40 was a ~4000 class reel. Must be a beast.


----------



## devrep

7ft 6in, 8-14lb with a very light 4000 Shimano. 10lb braid.









In the tight mangrove creeks I switch to a 6ft 8in, slightly heavier rod with a 3000 Diawa.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

I use 7’ Calico Jack rods with Daiwa BG’s. Quality rods for $50 so I don’t have to cry if one gets broken (hasn’t happened yet), but they are sensitive and have a lot of backbone. I can’t see the need for a more expensive reel for my uses. 

I use ML and M setups with 2500 size reels and 15 lb braid for the majority of my fishing, but I also keep some MH rigs with 3500 size reels and 30 lb braid for bull reds. 

I also recently picked up their 8’ rod with a 4500 BG and 50 lb braid for throwing stuff at tarpon, hopefully I’ll see how it does this summer.


----------



## yobata

I have two Penn Battle Reels, a 2500 and a 4000. Each are 10+ years old now and both have caught tarpon (2500 up to 40lbs and 4000 up to 60lbs). Got them for under $100 each.

They are probably a bit heavier than their Shimano or Daiwa counterparts


----------



## Cam

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dang! I was thinking a Cabo 40 was a ~4000 class reel. Must be a beast.


13.2oz, 30lb drag and holds about 250yds of 30lb braid. If necessary, a Cabo 40/50 can serve as a competent offshore reel or a decent shark/tarpon reel. It is also one of Alan Hawks recommended spinning reels. Light enough to pitch light baits but heavy duty enough to haul in a big arse tarpon.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Baitcaster- 7' Lamiglass or Waterloo fast action, medium light power, Shimano Chronarch with 20lb Suffix 832 braid and 3-4' of 20lb fluoro leader
Spinner- 7-6" St Croix Tidemaster fast action medium light power, Shimano Stradic 2500 with 8lb Ande mono, 3-4' of 20lb fluro leader
Fly- Usually what I'm throwing now: Sage Approach 8904 with a Lamson Velocity 3x


----------

